# Spiccato Shooutout! CSS vs CS2



## Mike Fox (May 22, 2022)

Decided to try a different format from my normal "Mortal Kombat" style shootout videos. 

Hope y'all enjoy!

​


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 22, 2022)

CS2 - the winner here no doubt.


----------



## AMBi (May 22, 2022)

CS2 definitely has a bit more oomph and seems more useful though there's a certain charm about the 'fluffyness' of CSS's shorts.
They sound like they'd layer together beautifully.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 22, 2022)

CS2 easily. The shorts, IMO, are a weak point for all of the Trackdown libraries.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 22, 2022)

For the first two, I preferred CS2 by a pretty long shot. For the third, CSS, also by a pretty long shot.


----------



## GtrString (May 22, 2022)

CS2 has a faster attack and cuts better in a dense mix, like trailers, epic mixes ect. CSS for softer romantic music. CS2 sounds more modern, which I prefer.

… aaaand liked and subscribed!


----------



## José Herring (May 22, 2022)

I'm actually amazed at how much CS2 smokes CSS. I loved CS2 and still use it on occasion. I don't fully yet get the love affair with CSS. But, I'm trying to. It's a great price for a string library and I may just end up getting it someday just to see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## José Herring (May 22, 2022)

BTW @Mike Fox Subscribed.


----------



## Henning (May 22, 2022)

Mike, just spot on! And it's a short video which I like. Just quick and dirty to the point. Keep 'em comin' 
Regarding CS2 spiccs: I still really like them after all this time. The Cello/Basses combination is perhaps my most loved from these. Tight but still "oomphy", just perfect for me. Vln1 and Vln2 get into synthy territory in the highest octave. Layering with some Afflatus spiccs (or whatever you have at hand that sounds a bit more gritty) is a good remedy here in my book. 

The legatos on the other hand have not aged too well, but that's perhaps for another video


----------



## muziksculp (May 22, 2022)

@Mike Fox ,

Thanks for the video. 

Easy, CS2 Spiccs. sounds much better to my ears than CSS Spiccs. 

I have both CS2 and CSS, for some reason, I don't use CS2 much, especially the shorts, after hearing this comparison video, I'm surely going to spend some more time with the CS2 shorts. By the way, I love the short articulations of LASS. They really have that nice bow digging the strings sound.

I recently experimented with layering LASS with CSS, and the results I got for both the legato and shorts is great. If you have LASS, I would recommend you give this combo a try. 

Oh, and I subscribed to your YT channel.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (May 23, 2022)

CS2 is better in these examples.

Mike, what's the mic mix on these? That's likely an important factor in a comparison like this.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 23, 2022)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> CS2 is better in these examples.
> 
> Mike, what's the mic mix on these? That's likely an important factor in a comparison like this.


Straight outta the box! Well, for the most part. The only thing i did with CS2 was shorten the release tail a little, and turn off the reverb.

CSS already has the reverb off, and the release tail is just right, so i didn’t mess with anything there.


----------



## Evans (May 23, 2022)

More! Do every library! Now!


----------



## moleman (Jul 23, 2022)

Wow, I had a different reaction to pretty to much everyone. To me, CSS sounded more urgent and exciting, whereas CS2 sounds great, but more “polite”…….they both sound great in their way though, no doubt about that!


----------

